# f1 2011 stürzt ab!



## maxscmitz (27. September 2011)

*f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

hi,
ich bins mal wieder, der max

mit einem riesen problem :
ich habe mir am 23. september f1 2011 gekauft. 
soweit so gut. 
nur stürzt das spiel ab und zu ab wenn ich in die box fahre und in monaco (mont real) stürzt es sogar nach
1 runde fahren ab. 


firewall ist erlaubt(f1 2011 gegenüber)
savegame löschen brachte nichts. 
grafik änderung brachte nichts (obwohl die schon auf niedrig waren und ne 9600gt mit 1gb sollte das schaffen)
bin im besitz eines fanatec carrera wheels (und benutze dieses natürlich auch)
sonstige hardware:
c2d E6750 
9600gt (1gb)
2gb ddr2 ram 
auflösung: 1024x768


hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 
wäre zu schade,wenn ich das spiel nur 1 minute in folge spielen kann


----------



## Triniter (27. September 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Ich hab leider das gleiche Problem und weiß nicht so richtig was ich tun soll. Ich hab die Steamversion.


----------



## maxscmitz (27. September 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

ich die normale


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Ich hab zwar auch die Steamversion, aber sowas kenne ich noch nicht. Ich bin jetzt schon im neunten Rennen, schaut doch mal im Sammelthread vorbei.

Könnte sein das wer das gleiche Problem hatt bzw hatte

Treiber sind alle aktuell?


----------



## Triniter (28. September 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Ich konnte die Probleme bei mir beseitigen in dem ich von Dx11 auf Dx9 umgeschalten habe. Dafür lädt das Spiel jetzt gefühlte 10 Minuten vor jedem Rennen...


----------



## ~chris~ (28. September 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Hallo
Hab ein ähnlliches Problem. Bin nun in meiner ersten Saison im 10. Rennen und seit neuesten stürzt das Spiel beim Laden
des Spielstandes ab. Muß dazusagen, dass es bis jetzt wunderbar funktionierte, keinerlei Probleme, lief bis jetzt 1A.
Scheint an einem kaputten Spielstand zu liegen. Nur, es ist halt auch keine Lösung, diesen zu löschen, obwohl das Spiel
dann wieder läuft. Sämtliche Erfolge natürlich weg. Ist also nicht wirklich eine Lösung.
Irgendwer dasselbe Problem bzw. weiß wer, wie mans beheben kann? Im Internet findet man noch nichts brauchbares.
Einzig das Löschen des Spielstandes mit den erwähnten Folgen...


----------



## ~chris~ (29. September 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Hab zumindest fürs erste eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden (Absturz beim Laden des Spielstandes). Beim 
Durchforsten des Internets stieß ich auf folgendes: 

 - Datei "GTEHXOSJZ_0" aus dem Spielstand-Ordner löschen 
 - Kopie der Datei "GTEHXOSJZ_1" erstellen und diese dann in "GTEHXOSJZ_0" umbenennen 
 - Spiel starten 

Bei dieser Vorgehensweise verliert man zwar die Tastatureinstellungen, aber immerhin funktioniert diese 
Lösung schon seit 2 Rennen ohne das der Fehler wieder aufgetreten ist. (Möglich, dass dadurch auch Lenkrad- 
einstellungen und Onlinestatistiken verloren gehen) 

Vielleicht hilfts jemandem...


----------



## hfb (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Danke, mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Mal ne andere Frage: Kann das Spiel was? Hab zwar in Tests gelesen, dass es sehr gut sein soll, aber wiederum nicht unbedingt was für richtige Simulations-Fans. Was ist eure Erfahrung bzw. zu welcher Kategorie gehört ihr?


----------



## maxscmitz (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

auf jedrnfall ein sehr gelungenes spiel. 
bin selbst ein racing freak und hab schon tausend verschiedene titel gespielt und so ist meine bewertung der top 
5.f1 2010
4.Rfactor(aber nur mit mods)
3.Dirt3
2.gtr2 (sehr gelungen aber kein Dx11)
1.f1 2011 (dx11 fähig. beste grafik. überarbeitete strecken. KERS ,Drs    und safety car)


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Also ich hab jetzt am Wochenende den Test in der GSTAR gelesen und dort steht, dass es für Sim-Fans nicht unbedingt das Richtige wäre. Gibts irgendwo ne Demo?


----------



## maxscmitz (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

tut mir leider leid. 
es gab noch nie eine demo für formel 1spiele und das wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

Ist doch eigentlich doof, z.B. eine Strecke mit Zeitbegrenzung wäre mehr als ausreichend...


----------



## maxscmitz (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

da hast du wohl recht,aber du kannst dir ja auch einfach gameplays angucken oder ab und zu kann man auch in elektromärkten das spiel mal antesten.


----------



## maxscmitz (2. November 2011)

*AW: f1 2011 stürzt ab!*

ich bins mal wieder. wolte das thema aufgreifen,weil ich immernoch keine lösung fand. 
seit 1 monat suche und suche ich,aber finde nie eine lösung. 
gibt es denn niemanden der das problem lösen konnte?


----------

